#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Need History Teacher - ASAP

## americanschool

Middle school history teacher needed.

----------


## can123

> You might be a returned teacher but feel like teaching again.


Is retired OK ?

----------


## Topper

Could you explain the job requisites and the benefits of the job and where the job is located at...

----------


## can123

Don't you just hate it when they do not know the difference between "license" and "licence" ?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Don't you just hate it when they do not know the difference between "license" and "licence" ?


 Me, I hate American English.



> In American English, *license* is both a noun and a verb, and _licence_ isn’t used. For example, one who is licensed to drive has a driver’s license. In all the other main varieties of English, _licence_ is the noun, and _license_ is the verb. So, for instance, one who is licensed to perform dental surgery has a dental surgeon’s licence.

----------


## david44

> Could you explain the job requisites


Appearing under Sophia surely speaks volumes, you'd think kinda cheapskates who do ambush advertising couldn;t afford quality 'escorts'

----------


## Norton

Not history but close.

Employment at ASB
Job Positions (Lasted updated October 3, 2016)

The American School of Bangkok is urgently seeking qualified educators to fill the roles of the following in the next academic year 2015-2016:

Middle/High School Social Studies Teaching Position (including A.P.) - Position available November 1st, 2016
Kindergarten Teaching Position (Green Valley campus): We are looking for a qualified teacher to cover our K1 (age 4 students) class for a teacher on Maternity leave. Estimated starting date of December 6th, 2016.  Position will continue for approximately 3 months. If interested, please email a letter of interest and resume/CV to employment@asb.ac.th
If you have experience in the above area, and have the potential and energy to be a part of our team, we look forward to hearing from you.

Applicants must be fully certified in the field to which they are applying. As well, applicants must be a native speaker of English from a country where English is the native language.

Interested candidates should email a letter of interest, resume, contact information for three references, and a copy of a valid teaching license to employment@asb.ac.th

https://teakdoor.com/teaching-in-asia...cher-asap.html (Need History Teacher - ASAP)

----------


## thaimeme

History.

History from what perspective?
The usual made-up historiography that most have imbibed or how things really were?

----------


## can123

> We are looking for a qualified teacher to cover our K1 (age 4 students) class for a teacher on Maternity leave.


Fair play to these Americans ! They are teaching their four year old children history. Any day now we will be having adverts for tutors capable of introducing Heisenberg's Uncertainty Theory to eight year old kids who seek to major in astrophysics.

----------


## fishlocker

Huh?

I didn't interpret it that way.

I would just show the middle schoolers The King and I starring Yul Brynner to demonstrate American style choreography makeup and song and dance followed by The Bridge over the River Kwai and reruns of The Twilight Zone and Lost in Space.

As for the kitties three month  babysitting stint they get Sesame Street, Barney and Mr. Rogers Neighborhood topped off with The Electric Company by the Children's Television Network.

That, a hot dog ,Coke and a bag of chips oughta do it.

----------


## fishlocker

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Electric_Company

I'd love to help out but I only get six contiguous weeks off a year and am nowhere near qualified as an English teacher.

I could probably fake it though. 

I could read all the Dr. Seuss such as One Fish Two Fish Red Fish Blue Fish.

I'm just kidding you guys.  The fish is no faker really I am the fish.

Your looking for a guy called No Joke Howard.

----------

